# American made chainsaws



## rjh245 (Dec 31, 2005)

Being born in 1980 I was not around to remember the hayday of Poulans, Homelites, McCullochs, and others. What happened to the American chainsaws? Are there any high quality saws being made in the USA? I know people who have 30+ year old american saws that are of high quality but, i feel like the newer stuff is of a lower quality.


----------



## skwerl (Dec 31, 2005)

Stihl makes some of their homeowner saws in VA.


----------



## 460Ted (Dec 31, 2005)

Death of American chainsaws? We now live in a Walmart society my friend.


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 31, 2005)

That is the true . Walmart cheap society


----------



## nhawlman (Dec 31, 2005)

*American saws*

It's not american to talk down trash from abroad.
Have you seen the fine McCullochs from Taiwan?

Health and Happiness in the new year

Nevin


----------



## ratman36 (Dec 31, 2005)

soon all saws will be made in china.


----------



## ratman36 (Dec 31, 2005)

united states selling out the american worker,pretty soon we all will be speaking spanish.


----------



## hoss (Dec 31, 2005)

Unfortunately I have to agree.America is not represented very well these days in the chainsaw market.Though for my own reasons I still prefer older,larger american made saws.I have a good friend who has used wood to heat his home for 20+ years and he uses a husqvarna of about 50+cc displacement.However he has had to replace the piston/cylinder on a relatively new saw already and feels that he has to keep two saws all the time just in case.He is an older fella and likes the light weight of these saws and the high chain speed but complains that they stall in the cut a little easy.I could just chalk this up to inexperience except that he has been doing this for 20+ years.Also his son whom I happen to cut wood with has a 70+cc husky.Once again this saw has great chainspeed but stalls much easier than any of my older saws of the same size.The weight of the older saws has never really been an issue for me either and I realize this is a major factor for most people.Sumpn bout plastic covers just don't seem right to me. 


cubic centimeters for ever


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 31, 2005)

It would be interesting to see the old american saw with todays tech.


----------



## ozflea (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats what happens when you keep buying European saws in preference to the home grown varity, now the Europeans own McCulloch and most other brands, Stihls are made all over the world see whats written on some of the components like Made in Mexico / Brazil / Philipines.

Don't worry Stihl is not an American made product it's only assembled in VA.

Mc Bob.


----------



## chainsawworld (Dec 31, 2005)

the problem here is that laborers from afar will work hard, put in long days for next to nothing. they will walk or ride a bicycle to work. read a book instead of going to a movie or watch tv. eat bowls of rice and seaweed and not steak and lobster. never go on vacation. what the heck are they thinking? marty


----------



## ozflea (Dec 31, 2005)

Open an Atlas and you'll see that both Germany and Norway are not states of the USA.


----------



## big1079 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll put an xl-12 against any new saw of similar displacement. I love watching 30 year old machine stomp on new plastic ????


----------



## ozflea (Dec 31, 2005)

Your right Big1079 while the saws of today live on revs yesterdays saws at least had a bit of grunt especially the older Homies and Mac's of XL-12 and 10-10 sizing but that was saws that belonged to the farm market not the consumer market. 

The consumer market got exactly what it wanted cheap throw away saws.

Mc Bob.


----------



## HELSEL (Dec 31, 2005)

04ultra said:


> It would be interesting to see the old american saw with todays tech.






We see that in the bikes.





Rick


----------



## DanManofStihl (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh The stihl plant is about 20 miles from me I know about 4 or 5 people that work their I got to take a tour of the plant. They said they were one of the last companies to still make their saws in the Us. They might make them here in the Us but the team they have assembling them is defiently not from the Us. It was really cool to see it done though. I couldn't understand what the people on the assembly line were saying though they talked to quickly with a forieign accident.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 31, 2005)

*stihl*

we had a good saw made in canada, PIONEER, but what do the majority on this site use, stihl. we run that poor little pioneer into the ground, when they went under, we bought mcculloch, wore out two pro-mac 610's. when they went under, jonsered. i really hope they survive because i love their saws.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 31, 2005)

Maybe bicycles..can't compare Harley's to modern machines..they have
become more like a fashion statement..wonder if the same marketing
stratagy would work with saws??? Humm....I think not. Saws are about 
making money or doing real work. Form has to follow function, not the
other way around. Harley's are about entertainment.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 31, 2005)

Another side to this story is we just bought a Honda assembled in Alabama with most of its components made in the US or Canada. It is a great product and my benefiting from free trade can mean a better life for lots of people.

I was told that the first step down for Mac was being bought out by Black & Decker, who focused only on the home market. Was that the case?

I like competition. I was also under the impression that the Mac Pro 81E really did a lot for chain saw improvement by other manufacturers. That the Husky 266 sponsored the effort that made the Stihl 044 as good as it was.
If we choose to not compete in any given field, don't blame the foreign guy or feel obligated to buy local crap.


----------



## bugfart (Dec 31, 2005)

I say we get all the old Homelites and send them to Gypo. 
When he's done modding them they'll only weigh four pounds and then we'll introduce the new line of saws. 

We will use the uhmlott'n so they look Sweedish.

NÜ-Hömíe


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 31, 2005)

> united states selling out the american worker,pretty soon we all will be speaking spanish.



All you have to do to stop this, is to get everyone to STOP buying at walmart and other stores that sell cheap chinese junk. And soon, it won't be sold here any longer...

Ooooooh, you can't do that??? Well then expect the problem to get worse, not better... as it's all caused because people shop there, and places like that to get the "cheapest" prices!!!  

BTW, i'm NOT aiming this post at you personally...

Rob


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey we cant stop buying at walmart that would hurt the chinese economy.. If more people would stop that mentality it might make a small dent in the problem . I was referring to old david bradleys,wrights ect. Not Harleys.. But Harleys are very good for the economy lots of jobs .


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 31, 2005)

Ever see where the parts of a Harley are made??? Germany, Austrilia, Japan ect....

Rob


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes lets close all the harley plants and stop selling them and see how many jobs are lost here in USA. anybody think Dodge ,Chevy ,Ford dont have things made outside USA ..


----------



## twistedtree (Dec 31, 2005)

ozflea said:


> Open an Atlas and you'll see that both Germany and Norway are not states of the USA.



And Norway is not Sweden, where Huskys are made.


----------



## stihlatit (Dec 31, 2005)

And we are losing the car market as well unless we can get politicians to put in a auto policy. Thousands of auto jobs are being challenged.

What do you drive. I have three Ford's.


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 31, 2005)

2 GMC trucks a buick and his and hers HDs


----------



## Universe (Dec 31, 2005)

HELSEL said:


> We see that in the bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedal bikes or motor bikes?


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounded like a jab at HDs . When the Quote was old American saw with todays tech.


----------



## Justin Garrison (Dec 31, 2005)

I've toured The Harley plant in York PA. The make the sheetmetal parts and real Americans put the bikes together. I'm sure some of the cast parts come from overseas.


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 31, 2005)

There are a lot of real American jobs with this company. That is what counts in my book .. The vendors over seas dont make all the parts real Americans make the majority of them...Now back to saws ..


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 1, 2006)

> I've toured The Harley plant in York PA. The make the sheetmetal parts and real Americans put the bikes together. I'm sure some of the cast parts come from overseas.



I've toured the Harley plant in York too.... The last new Harley i bought had pistons in it from Germany, front end was aussie, all the guages and electrics were Japanease and on and on...





> And we are losing the car market as well unless we can get politicians to put in a auto policy. Thousands of auto jobs are being challenged.



Wanna make the car companys come back???? Have them build something someone WANTS TO BUY, instead of "force feeding us" some gas guzzleing poorly put together junk!!!! Toyota builds cars people want, and they are now number two, nicely kicking Ford out of that spot. There's NO doupt that they have GM in there sight's right now, and every year Toyota is getting more market share, and GM is looseing it, as is Ford...

BTW, my one ton Dodge pu was built in Mexico!!

Same thing happen to the good ole' saws, they started building throw away junk, so folks moved on.... (includeing me)

Rob


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 1, 2006)

Sawyer Rob said:


> *Wanna make the car companys come back???? Have them build something someone WANTS TO BUY, instead of "force feeding us" some gas guzzleing poorly put together junk!!!! Toyota builds cars people want, and they are now number two, nicely kicking Ford out of that spot.*
> 
> 
> Rob unfortunately that is out of the worker's hands but they are paying the price for the errors in judgement by the corporation. They are restructuring as we speak lets hope they get it right. I have my doubts but will keep fingers crossed.
> ...


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 1, 2006)

Would be great if they could get their act together, but history has so far shown that the ball is dropped, fumbled and lost to the other teams.
Innovation and strategic thinking have gone down the drain with companies such as harley and GM. Harley outsources all its technical bits, from brakes to suspension and engines. In fact I believe that honda goldwings made in ohio have a higher percentage of US made parts on them.
As consumers, we decide what sells. As manufacturers, they decide how good there products are going to be. But many domestic companies have let there clients down while foreign companies have stepped up, worked harder and been able to beat them left and right. Its not just an american thing, the WHOLE english car and motorcycle industry did the same thing and no longer exists.
There are only so many wake up calls before your days screwed permanently.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 1, 2006)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Would be great if they could get their act together, but history has so far shown that the ball is dropped, fumbled and lost to the other teams.
> Innovation and strategic thinking have gone down the drain with companies such as harley and GM. Harley outsources all its technical bits, from brakes to suspension and engines. In fact I believe that honda goldwings made in ohio have a higher percentage of US made parts on them.
> As consumers, we decide what sells. As manufacturers, they decide how good there products are going to be. But many domestic companies have let there clients down while foreign companies have stepped up, worked harder and been able to beat them left and right. Its not just an american thing, the WHOLE english car and motorcycle industry did the same thing and no longer exists.
> There are only so many wake up calls before your days screwed permanently.



You are right on the mark *TimberMcPherson* and the worker who is powerless between the buyer and the corporation gets readjusted and loses wages and benefits.

Arnie


----------



## Burzum (May 29, 2014)

smokechase II said:


> Another side to this story is we just bought a Honda assembled in Alabama with most of its components made in the US or Canada. It is a great product and my benefiting from free trade can mean a better life for lots of people.
> 
> I was told that the first step down for Mac was being bought out by Black & Decker, who focused only on the home market. Was that the case?
> 
> ...




It is ONLY true competition when it is a level playing field for the manufacturing workers otherwise it is a race to the bottom, our $300 billion plus and quickly climbing annual trade deficit with China benefits only the big banks and venture capitalists. Every $1 billion in trade debt is 20,000 American jobs gone, people not paying taxes, buying products, or having a career. Germany has very high labor costs, makes great products, and enjoys trade surpluses with China, then again their government is not for sale.


----------



## AuerX (May 29, 2014)

Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!


----------



## weimedog (May 29, 2014)

Burzum said:


> It is ONLY true competition when it is a level playing field for the manufacturing workers otherwise it is a race to the bottom, our $300 billion plus and quickly climbing annual trade deficit with China benefits only the big banks and venture capitalists. Every $1 billion in trade debt is 20,000 American jobs gone, people not paying taxes, buying products, or having a career. Germany has very high labor costs, makes great products, and enjoys trade surpluses with China, then again their government is not for sale.


 
As Tomas Jefferson Said:

"The central bank is an institution of the most deadly hostility existing against the Principles and form of our Constitution. I am an Enemy to all banks discounting bills or notes for anything but Coin. If the American People allow private banks to control the issuance of their currency, first by inflation and then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around them will deprive the People of all their Property until their Children will wake up homeless on the continent their Fathers conquered. "


----------



## Sagetown (May 29, 2014)

ratman36 said:


> soon all saws will be made in china.


 ..... by children under 12 years old.
If they ever stop selling us their products, we won't be able to buy a snow shovel, or bucket, or wheelbarrow. Our store shelves will be as bare as those in Russia.


----------

